# Modular kayak



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

Bass pro has a new kayak that is a Apollo sit on top modular that front and back snap together. Any reviews on this kayak. Only goodside i see from this is storage.


----------



## lds (Oct 9, 2012)

Too many things could go wrong...I would hate for one of these to come apart in the middle of a lake or the ocean..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

lds said:


> Too many things could go wrong...I would hate for one of these to come apart in the middle of a lake or the ocean..


It would last less then a day down here on Hatteras... and if it lasted longer it would RUST... Too many moving parts all metal I might add. GARBAGE at least,DEATH TRAP at Best... 


JAM


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool in concept, but even as a novice that thing scares the crap out of me! Assuming you would want to use it at some point in the salt I would not go near one of those.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

I will stick to my coosa


----------

